# What are your favourite iphone apps



## mike83 (Apr 14, 2011)

hi so what are your favourite iphone apps that u use allot, Games or anything else really. 
my favourite games so far are,
Angry birds
NBA Jam
Real racing
Paper toss
Finger slayer
Peggle
Canabalt
Spider
Fruit Ninja
Cut the rope
Flight control

Also like the app Dictation comes in handy when I need to send a msg and dont want to type it. So list the apps u use I most have games on my iphone and want to find some good useful apps.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Apr 14, 2011)

Only just got an iPhone the other week, but the Charlie Sheen apps are hilarious, and I LOVE Stickwars. Check it out... I might have a look at that dictation one.


----------



## mike83 (Apr 14, 2011)

I will have to check them out  there must be loads of good apps available.


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

Doodle Jump is ridiculously addictive
Tapatalk for here
Tripview (Sydney) or Go Brisbane (Brisbane) if you catch a lot of public transport
Mailguru for anyone with a hotmail account
istudiez for uni class timetaables
They are the ones I use every day without fail


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 14, 2011)

Angry Birds. Cover Orange. Other stuff.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 14, 2011)

I love "whats app" it's like MSN for your phone but better.

I also play Hong Kong Mahjong, Street fighter, Trainyard express.

Handy one are Trip view (train timetables) Ringtone designer and Ministry of sound app, lets you stream ministry of sound albums like a radio 

Oh and Words with friends lol.

Anyone wanna play? Ronny13


----------



## medz84 (Apr 14, 2011)

metroview is good (navigation app)


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 14, 2011)

facebook. ebuddy


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 14, 2011)

Link express. Best for public transport. Kinda like the 131500 website. schedules and Maps your whole trip using bus, train and ferry. 
Also love Angry Birds, Cut the Rope, Drop the chicken, tomtom australia, GPS alarm (I haven't fallen asleep on the train and missed my stop since!), FX Photostudio, and iBooks.

Theres many more but I cant think of em right now


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

GPS alarm sounds awesome! Thanks for that suggestion


----------



## bluewater (Apr 14, 2011)

Words with friends, so addictive
User; bluewatermarlin


----------



## mje772003 (Apr 14, 2011)

I use....
Pocket Weather
Groceries
Tomtom
find an ATM
Grindr
NewsAUS
TVGuide
IMDB
CUA
Movie Times
Fuel Finda
MoveMyCar
GoBrisbane
trainyard
uno
ipyramid
bejeweled
yahtzee
wordsearch
food finding apps
And for all the Trekkies out there my Tricorder

by the way is there any good reptile apps?


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

mje772003 said:


> by the way is there any good reptile apps?


 I have never found anything useful


----------



## sammy_01 (Apr 14, 2011)

tiny wings!!! it's the best one so far.


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 14, 2011)

Viber- free calls to all iPhones!!! And Tapatalk for on here. Mxtube- jail broken phoneapp that I love to death!!!!!! Freemovies- for movies... Stuntbiker-game! And 101games and tom-tom!!


----------



## Rattler (Apr 14, 2011)

I have android and use:
Go SMS
Aussie Weather Radar
Sticky Notes
Cache Cleaner
Zedge Ringtones
Screen Filter (good for reading when its dark so your eyes dont hurt)
Aldiko Book Reader
Google Navigator


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 15, 2011)

Pocket frogs!
Also on husbands iphone


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 15, 2011)

iTorch for finding crap in the dark and MotionX GPS for mapping out my runs 

I'm a bit partial to "Cut the Rope" also :lol:


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 15, 2011)

Whatsapp
Facebook
Viber
Transit Syd
FreeAppaDay
eBay
Angry Birds
Stick Cricket
Football Kicks
NinJump
Words with Friends
Baby Piano (for my little one )


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Apr 15, 2011)

*Fone Home* - phone tracker if lost or stolen - also can take pics if needed while thief is running away or playing with it !
can sound an alarm if thief has hidden on them !! 
best money ever spent!!!!

I have a app called ( *SNAKES* ) which is **** not HD pics as it said and labled a green tree python a green annconda !!!!

*Color spash* is cool 
*Flightrada*r - i love looking at this tracks flights all over the world provide details of flight numbers , call signs , speed , where to and departs .
*Sound Hound* - music one 
*Face Book - *
*Ebay - *
*Navfree-*
*Gobal Nav -*
*Touch LCD-*
*Navigator -*


----------



## snakeluvver (May 1, 2011)

Isnt jailbreaking illegal?


----------



## matt74 (May 1, 2011)

Theres heaps of em that are good and hundreds of thousands of them that are absolute rubbish. BOM radar is essential for anyone who spends a lot of time/works outdoors, I'm still amazed at how accurate it is


----------



## Trouble (May 1, 2011)

backbreaker - which is addictive
angry birds
fruit ninja
paper toss
bejewelled blitz
hungry shark.

my brother should get rid of them, then he'd get his iPod back :lol::lol:


----------



## angie90 (May 1, 2011)

I love UrbanSpoon, IMDB, Blood Alcohol Content DRINKTRACKER (very accurate!), Mixology, Shazam & RunKeeper. Oh how I love my iPhone!

Also I've always heard the 5-0 Police Scanner is pre-recorded? & No, Jailbreakings not illegal, but my partner did it & his phone is a bit slower now.. It does void your apple warranty though. I couldn't be bothered doing it to mine.


----------



## Steman (May 2, 2011)

i use angry birds, tower madness, plants vs zombies, words with friends and FML


----------



## mike83 (May 2, 2011)

Some great apps guys, I have just done some tweaks to mine that are pretty cool like,

Barrel - when you turn the page your apps move it has a few different ways to choose.
Folder Enhancer - lets you have folders with 10 pages worth of apps in that 1 folder its good for games have them all in the 1 folder.
Lockdown pro - lets you put a password on apps that you might not want ppl to open like to make a call or your sms.
Lock info - when you lock you fone can view the weather, calendar, see sms or emails that come up without having to unlock very useful and looks good.
Popup blocker - lets u block pop ups from alerts to when you receive a sms or any notification can block the pop up for it.
Springtomize - has extra settings that you may not find in normal settings.
Activator - lets you make short cuts like one useful that I use it for is you can turn your torch on with out opening the app I set so if my phone is locked I can just hold the home button for a second and light turns on rather then have to open the app.
Vwallpaper - lets you have a video wallpaper and video ring tones.

I am sure you can get loads more they are just the ones I have put on and think are pretty cool.


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 2, 2011)

Tapatalk for the forums, EBay for spending money and you can't go past angry birds. 


----------



## Moreliavridis (May 2, 2011)

Tapa talk, eBay, checkers and angry birds.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 2, 2011)

I just got Whacka Monster for the ipad, my mum spent 3 hours playing it last night.


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 2, 2011)

global war anyone????????

anyone on global war ?????


----------



## Ambush (Aug 22, 2011)

Viber


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 22, 2011)

Speed Anatomy...and all the associated ones.
Makes studying fun..and...I actually do learn from them! hahaha


----------



## Andie (Aug 23, 2011)

All the usual popular games (angry birds, cut the rope, smurfs etc)
Any free military/weaponry/aircraft stuff I can find 
All the speed anatomy/bones ones. Oo and 3D brain is cool!
Photoshop express for cropping pics before I post them
Twitter/facebook/livejournal/tapatalk
ebay/paypal/amazon
Rowmote (love laying on the couch and controlling my computer!)
Movies - keeps track of my embarrassingly large collection of DVDs...
Hours Tracker- like a digital punchclock for the hours you work, works out daily/weekly pay etc. Can even email to yourself. Handy when the boss was a rip job!

Oh and of course the built in iPod for tv shows!

yeah, I nearly went stir crazy without my phone for 2 weeks when I broke it...


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 23, 2011)

saximus said:


> I have never found anything useful



if you download tapatalk it lets you automaticallly log onto your favourte forums such as aps, i've got it and recomend it...


----------



## Erebos (Aug 23, 2011)

ezekiel86 said:


> global war anyone????????
> 
> anyone on global war ?????


 
I play global war and I mob. Haha


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 23, 2011)

some great app ideas! just download the istudiez one - cant remember who put it up but thanks! i also have that i love:

-BooksApp - you scan in all your books via barcode and it sorts them and downlaods all their info from google - super useful if studying something like teaching and english lit!
- flashlight
- sushi round (very addictive)
- abc/sbs news
- face book, of course 
- hanging with friends
- words with friends

will look at this tapatalk everyone has


----------



## hurcorh (Aug 23, 2011)

rack stare! haha


----------

